# FR: s'en souvenir



## Murellus

Should souvenir be conjugated if it has 'en' inside it?
Je ne m’en souvenir pas de --> Je ne m’en souviens pas de

because I specifically remember this phrase:
Je ne m’en suis pas souvenu de

Merci Beaucoup!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hmm, not sure I understand your question.

"en" stands for "de quelque chose" (remember something)
*
Je ne me souviens pas de ça.
Je ne m'en souviens pas.


... Je m'en suis souvenu trop tard.* 

Does it vaguely answer your question?


----------



## Odyssée

I agree with DearPrudence

One example:
_Cette hist_oire, je ne *m'en* souviens pas.
Je ne *me* souviens pas *de* _cette histoire_.


----------



## ascoltate

The only time you might see "en" with the "de" together is if it was kind of like an afterthought:
"Je ne m'en souviens pas, de cette histoire"
(="I don't remember it, this story") --


----------



## Maître Capello

Or as emphasis:

_Mais puisque je te dis que je ne m'*en* souviens pas *de* cette histoire !_


----------



## c1wang

(To a ten-year old child) To say "Do you remember (that)?" (I think in English, without "that", it is still understandable. I am not sure if it is grammatically correct though.)

in French, is it correct to say - ..., tu t'en souviens ?

ou "..., tu en souviens-toi ?"

ou "..., tu te souviens ?" 

ou "..., tu souviens-toi ?"

Thank you!


----------



## Zone

tu t'en souviens ? 
tu en souviens-toi ? 

tu te souviens ? (    )
tu souviens-toi ? 

2 and 4 are definitely incorrect.

The third one is more difficult. You can say "tu te souviens ?", provided the object of the question has just been evoked. In the end, it all depends of the context. If you have any particular sentence, feel free to ask.


----------



## c1wang

Zone said:


> In the end, it all depends of the context. If you have any particular sentence, feel free to ask.



Nous nous sommes parlé au téléphone l'autre jour, tu te souviens ?

[…]


----------



## Zone

Nous nous sommes parlé au téléphone l'autre jour, tu te souviens ? => totally correct gramatically.

[…]


----------



## oragne lovre

I've resurrected this thread since I'm looking for the meaning and usage of s'en souvenir.  
J'etudie le Francais un peu parce que je visiterai Paris 
Please feel free to point out my mistakes so that I can improve.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

_Se souvenir de quelque chose_ means _to remember something_. If the "something" in question is a pronoun (_I remember *it*, I remember *them*_, etc.), it should be _en _in French (_Je m'en souviens_), because complements introduced by _de _are referred to with the pronoun _en_.


----------



## janpol

"en" si le COI est une chose, un animal, un lieu, un événement... Mais pour les personnes... 
Pierre ? je me souviens très bien de lui. Marie ? Je me souviens parfaitement d'elle.
Tes camarades de classe de sixième ? Non, je ne me souviens pas d'eux
Si je me souviens des petites voisines qui t'aidaient en maths ? Oui, bien sûr, je me souviens d'elles.
......


----------



## PoeDamneron

Ce qui suit vient d'un argument de vente pour des écouteurs Skullcandy, je suis assez perdu en essayant de comprendre l'usage de "en", encore moins le "s'en souvenir". Est-il simplement une collocation verbale dont je connais pas ?

"L'encre inspire. Elle force la représentation d'une idée, d'un concept vécu ou pensé afin de s'*en* souvenir pour toujours."

En plus, je ne suis pas certain si mon titre a du bon syntaxe. 

Merci !


----------



## Hazel *

OK je pense que je peux aider. 

"s'en souvenir" veut dire "se souvenir de". C'est la même chose, mais ça ne rentre pas toujours dépendant du context. Si vous formulez votre phrase différemment vous allez peut être avoir besoin d'utiliser "se souvenir de". 


Ex: "L'encre inspire. Elle force la représentation d'une idée, d'un concept vécu ou pensé afin de *se souvenir de* cette idée ou de ce concept."

Voyez comme j'ai dû répéter la même chose deux fois? À la place de dire tout ça, on le raccourci avec: "L'encre inspire. Elle force la représentation d'une idée, d'un concept vécu ou pensé afin de *s'en souvenir* pour toujours."

Bon voila. J'espère que ça a aidé.


----------



## PoeDamneron

Merci beaucoup - j'étais toujours conscient que s'en souvenir = se souvenir de, mais ce n'est pas toujours évident hein ? 

C'est un peu hors sujet mais vous avez dit "ça ne rentre pas toujours" - est-ce que ça signifie "it is not always obvious/easily understood"? Merci encore une fois


----------



## Maître Capello

Hazel * said:


> "s'en souvenir" veut dire "se souvenir de".


In the given context _en_ is simply a *pronoun* meaning _de cela_. In other words, _s'*en* souvenir_ rather means _se souvenir *de cela*_ (not just _se souvenir de_).

_afin de s'*en* souvenir_ = in order to remember *it*


----------



## Hazel *

PoeDamneron said:


> C'est un peu hors sujet mais vous avez dit "ça ne rentre pas toujours" - est-ce que ça signifie "it is not always obvious/easily understood"?


Pour moi "ça ne rentre pas toujours" veut dire que ça ne fait pas toujours de sense dépendant du context.



Maître Capello said:


> In the given context _en_ is simply a *pronoun* meaning _de cela_. In other words, _s'*en* souvenir_ rather means _se souvenir *de cela*_ (not just _se souvenir de_).


I know. What I meant to say was that you would then add your word or you could write "cela". You are right.


----------



## ovaltine888

I just learned "se souvenir de" for "to remember something/somebody". e.g. Tu *te souviens de* moi ? 

But I don't understand this sentence. What does the "en" mean here?

Il s’en souvient.


----------



## Bezoard

Il s'en souvient = il se souvient de cela.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Or, as noted above "...de lui/elle/eux/(nom)" (etc.)".


----------

